# Whats this worth?



## balhanapi (Aug 22, 2006)

http://www.netshed.com/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1&products_id=1

If you were to pay for this, how much would you be okay with. I know a lot of our members would go the build-it-yourself way but I cannot go that way right now so am thinking of buying one. Just thinking what would be a reasonable price for a hive built like it.
your opinions please.
Thanks


----------



## mistergil (May 24, 2007)

Looks like a quality unit, waxed top bars, free shipping as well. If I didn't make my own I would seriously consider these.


----------



## okb (Apr 16, 2007)

Not sure about these never known anyone who bought one but seems no one is complaining about them.

http://stores.ebay.com/trodoel_Beekeeping_W0QQcolZ4QQdirZ1QQfclZ3QQfsubZ2336187QQftidZ2QQtZkm


----------



## balhanapi (Aug 22, 2006)

They are from the same guy.
I was wondering if a member here could make a similar unit and ship it to me.


----------



## MrGreenThumb (Apr 22, 2007)

I made my 1st Top-Bar a few days ago. It took me forever with hand tools. My cost in materials, not inculding time spent in gathering supplies & cost of gas, is around $150.00. I would of spent less but made numerous mistakes cost me valuable material...that needed replaced

Now that I got down the basics of TBH construction my next will go smoother and cost less...but same top notch materials!

So, the $224.00 dollars for the built hive, includes shipping, is worth it if you do not have a lot of tools and time to invest. The TBH, in the add, looks nice...well constructed!

Enjoy







balhanapi said:


> http://www.netshed.com/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1&products_id=1
> 
> If you were to pay for this, how much would you be okay with. I know a lot of our members would go the build-it-yourself way but I cannot go that way right now so am thinking of buying one. Just thinking what would be a reasonable price for a hive built like it.
> your opinions please.
> Thanks


----------



## paulnewbee1 (Jan 27, 2007)

do these thing come with frames


----------



## Jesus_the_only_way (Mar 17, 2006)

Yes I'm pretty sure they include topbars.

balhanapi, 
check Michael Bush's website. He has some very good plans on making simple and inexpensive topbar hives. You could probably make one of his style topbar hives for under $50. or even less. But if you want to spend the money I'd say that one is worth the $225.
Tom


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

hehe,

that tbh nuc is just "too" cute

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...dgettype=cross_promot_widget#ebayphotohosting

Dave


----------



## balhanapi (Aug 22, 2006)

I think I did not ask the question right. sorry about that.

Forget that it is posted for 224 dollars on that website. Looking at the hive how much do you feel comfortable paying for a hive like that. Like 150 or 200 or whatever, a number would be nice..

Thanks for the responses..


----------



## beenovice (Jun 19, 2007)

balhanapi said:


> I think I did not ask the question right. sorry about that.
> 
> Forget that it is posted for 224 dollars on that website. Looking at the hive how much do you feel comfortable paying for a hive like that. Like 150 or 200 or whatever, a number would be nice..
> 
> Thanks for the responses..


If I could not make one myself I would pay 200 for it without a problem.


----------



## Jesus_the_only_way (Mar 17, 2006)

I agree if I wanted a topbar hive and couldn't build one myself I'd pay the $224.
But I'd try a cheap one first to see if I liked topbars. They are definitely different
when it comes to hive management.
Tom


----------



## MGBee (May 25, 2004)

$224.00 is a fair price if buying/building one at a time.

If you could place a 100 hive order, I could build them for $145.00 ea.

Solid 3/4" pine for hive. Built from pine shelving. 45" interior length. landing board. 1-3/8" top bars of 3/4" hardwood (my choice). Lang length. May be poplar, oak, maple, walnut or mahogany but they will be hardwood. Moulder run Top bar cut to fit lang size length with triangular guide bar centered.

Unit would ship K/D with hardware supplied for assembly. Assembly time approx. 15 minutes. No glue required unless you want to use it. Guaranteed perfect fit.

You supply an exterior top in the style you would like and of the material of your choice.

The reason for a minimum 100 pc. order is set-up time for CNC equipment. Set up requires longer than the actual running of the parts, so for me it is not economical to run just 1.

Top bar hives are not in enough demand to run in these quantities. Langs are the preferred hive design.

Regards,
Miles


----------

